# Sourdough bread



## myownidaho (Mar 21, 2017)

I used to frequent a baking forum a number of years ago and formulated a ridiculously lengthy bread recipe based on several methods.

Ten year old sourdough starter.













IMG_2584.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_2585.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 21, 2017






Water.













IMG_2583.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 21, 2017






Flour and 1/2tsp salt.













IMG_2586.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 21, 2017






Everyone into the mixer. I'll see you tomorrow after a 24 hour ferment on the counter.













IMG_2587.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 21, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2017)

This should be good!

Al


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 22, 2017)

After the 24 hour ferment we add the rest of the water and flour with a teaspoon of salt. This gets mixed up and is allowed to rest for 30 minutes to hydrate the flour.













IMG_2592.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 22, 2017


















IMG_2590.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 22, 2017


















IMG_2591.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 22, 2017


















IMG_2593.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 22, 2017






After 30 minutes, beat the snot out of it until you get to the "windowpane" stage.













IMG_2594.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 22, 2017






I use a technique called "folding in the bowl" that replaces kneading. 30 turns time three with a 20 minute rest in between.













IMG_2595.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 22, 2017






A scooby for me along the way.













IMG_2597.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 22, 2017






Into the fridge until tomorrow afternoon when I'll form the loaves and bake.













IMG_2598.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 22, 2017


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 23, 2017)

Bread failure. I let my starter get too sour. A little rehab and I'll give it another go in a couple of days. These will be relegated to crostini, croutons and bread crumbs.













IMG_2609.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 23, 2017






I'll comisserate with a ribeye and a glass of wine.













IMG_2610.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 23, 2017


----------

